# Delux Brewing Vintage Bicycle Show



## Shawn Michael (Apr 27, 2022)

Delux Brewing Vintage Bicycle Show and Swap. Saturday May 14th 2022 in Albany, Oregon from 1 to 5pm.
I haven't seen anyone else post this yet and unfortunately I won't be able to attend.  It's a nice small venue with a fun swap meet. There are usually lots of BMX bikes on display inside, along with many old cool vintage bicycles.
They do a terrible job promoting the event, but the turn out is always good. It's a family friendly event too.


----------



## JRE (May 13, 2022)

I'll be there with a bunch of bikes and parts


----------

